# Realtek 8172 not working [SOLVED]

## Phancy Physicist

I bought a new Toshiba Qosmio and I can't get the wireless to work in Gentoo but it works in Ubuntu.

lspci gives:

[code=lspci]

0a:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)

[/code]

I have enabled all the Realtek wireless drivers in the kernel. Including the staging drivers. The wireless interface still doesn't show up.

Any ideas?Last edited by Phancy Physicist on Thu Oct 14, 2010 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Can you post lspci -n?

----------

## luscinius

Or boot into Ubuntu and check the lsmod output and lspci -k.

Then you will see the module names you need.

----------

## audiodef

 *luscinius wrote:*   

> Or boot into Ubuntu and check the lsmod output and lspci -k.
> 
> Then you will see the module names you need.

 

++!

You can put lspci -n into the Debian driver database and see what it says.

----------

## Phancy Physicist

Thanks for the replies:)

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Can you post lspci -n?

 

```
# lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:d132 (rev 11)

00:03.0 0604: 8086:d138 (rev 11)

00:08.0 0880: 8086:d155 (rev 11)

00:08.1 0880: 8086:d156 (rev 11)

00:08.2 0880: 8086:d157 (rev 11)

00:08.3 0880: 8086:d158 (rev 11)

00:10.0 0880: 8086:d150 (rev 11)

00:10.1 0880: 8086:d151 (rev 11)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3b3c (rev 05)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3b56 (rev 05)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3b42 (rev 05)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:3b48 (rev 05)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:3b4a (rev 05)

00:1c.6 0604: 8086:3b4e (rev 05)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3b34 (rev 05)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev a5)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3b03 (rev 05)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:3b2f (rev 05)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3b30 (rev 05)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0cb1 (rev a2)

01:00.1 0403: 10de:0be4 (rev a1)

07:00.0 0c00: 1217:10f7 (rev 01)

07:00.1 0805: 1217:8120 (rev 01)

07:00.2 0180: 1217:8130 (rev 01)

0a:00.0 0280: 10ec:8172 (rev 10)

0b:00.0 0200: 1969:1063 (rev c0)

ff:00.0 0600: 8086:2c52 (rev 04)

ff:00.1 0600: 8086:2c81 (rev 04)

ff:02.0 0600: 8086:2c90 (rev 04)

ff:02.1 0600: 8086:2c91 (rev 04)

ff:03.0 0600: 8086:2c98 (rev 04)

ff:03.1 0600: 8086:2c99 (rev 04)

ff:03.4 0600: 8086:2c9c (rev 04)

ff:04.0 0600: 8086:2ca0 (rev 04)

ff:04.1 0600: 8086:2ca1 (rev 04)

ff:04.2 0600: 8086:2ca2 (rev 04)

ff:04.3 0600: 8086:2ca3 (rev 04)

ff:05.0 0600: 8086:2ca8 (rev 04)

ff:05.1 0600: 8086:2ca9 (rev 04)

ff:05.2 0600: 8086:2caa (rev 04)

ff:05.3 0600: 8086:2cab (rev 04)

```

And I'll get on Ubuntu shortly.

----------

## Phancy Physicist

 *luscinius wrote:*   

> Or boot into Ubuntu and check the lsmod output and lspci -k.
> 
> Then you will see the module names you need.

 

```

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

dm_crypt               13043  0 

binfmt_misc             7960  1 

ppdev                   6375  0 

lp                      9336  0 

parport                37160  2 ppdev,lp

rfcomm                 40393  4 

snd_hda_intel          25677  2 

sco                     9617  2 

snd_hda_codec          85759  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm_oss            41394  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16299  1 snd_pcm_oss

bridge                 53184  0 

snd_hwdep               6924  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                87882  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           1782  0 

stp                     2171  1 bridge

snd_seq_oss            31219  0 

bnep                   11884  2 

snd_seq_midi            5829  0 

snd_rawmidi            23420  1 snd_seq_midi

l2cap                  34806  16 rfcomm,bnep

snd_seq_midi_event      7267  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi

snd_seq                57481  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

uvcvideo               62467  0 

snd_timer              23649  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          6888  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

videodev               40518  1 uvcvideo

btusb                  12969  2 

sdhci_pci               6700  0 

v4l1_compat            15495  2 uvcvideo,videodev

snd                    71106  15 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

psmouse                64576  0 

joydev                 11072  0 

v4l2_compat_ioctl32    12020  1 videodev

bluetooth              58685  9 rfcomm,sco,bnep,l2cap,btusb

sdhci                  17928  1 sdhci_pci

serio_raw               4918  0 

soundcore               8052  1 snd

r8192se_pci           489163  0 

atl1c                  32975  0 

snd_page_alloc          8500  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

led_class               3764  1 sdhci

squashfs               21868  1 

aufs                  175496  1 

nls_iso8859_1           4633  1 

nls_cp437               6351  1 

vfat                   10866  1 

fat                    55350  1 vfat

dm_raid45              75532  0 

xor                     4685  1 dm_raid45

fbcon                  39270  71 

tileblit                2487  1 fbcon

font                    8053  1 fbcon

bitblit                 5811  1 fbcon

softcursor              1565  1 bitblit

vga16fb                12757  0 

vgastate                9857  1 vga16fb

usb_storage            49833  1 

usbhid                 41084  0 

hid                    83440  1 usbhid

nouveau               515227  2 

ohci1394               30260  0 

ttm                    60847  1 nouveau

drm_kms_helper         30742  1 nouveau

ahci                   37870  1 

ieee1394               94771  1 ohci1394

video                  20623  0 

output                  2503  1 video

drm                   199204  4 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper

i2c_algo_bit            6024  1 nouveau

```

```

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Management Registers (rev 11)

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link (rev 11)

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0cb1 (rev a2)

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

   Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

07:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Device 10f7 (rev 01)

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: firewire-ohci, ohci1394

07:00.1 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8120 (rev 01)

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

07:00.2 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8130 (rev 01)

0a:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)

   Kernel driver in use: rtl819xSE

   Kernel modules: r8192se_pci

0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

   Kernel modules: atl1c

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-Core Registers (rev 04)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 04)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 04)

ff:03.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller (rev 04)

ff:03.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:03.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

```

Looks like I need to try this one:

0a:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)

	Kernel driver in use: rtl819xSE

	Kernel modules: r8192se_pci

I'll report back.

----------

## Phancy Physicist

Well I have a new command that I will run on all new hardware:

```

# update-pciids

```

Now lspci says:

```

0a:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)

```

So the fix is:

```

emerge rtl8192se

```

which is the correct driver for my hardware   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## audiodef

It's all a learning experience. Glad you figured it out!   :Cool: 

----------

